# Boost Sensor (G31) Wiring - Help



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,
So i screwed up and managed to rip the wires out of the boost sensor (G31) on the charge pipe. I purchased a new connector but i need to know which wires go into which port (1,2,3,4) on the connector. Any chance, someone with an A3 8P (ideally 2008) could take a picture of theirs for me or let me know which colors go where. Anything would be hugely appreciated.:beer:
Thanks!
Adrian
2008 Audi A3 2.0T FSI (BPY) S-Line


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

little post work bump.


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

anybody?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

This what you're looking for?


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks! Possibly. When it's light out i'll go and check the color of the wires on mine. That's the connector going to your boost sensor right? I have three wires: Black, Brown and Green/Purple.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Sounds right. My picture is the sensor on the plastic pipe just below the throttle body. This one:










Connections look like:

1: Brown
2: Empty
3: Black
4: Green/Purple


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks dude. Wired up now but i think i may have a bad sensor. Could've been on its way out or i killed it wiring it incorrectly. Replacement is on the way


----------



## abkarma (Apr 8, 2015)

FIXED. New boost sensor and wired correctly. Thanks again bud!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

abkarma said:


> FIXED. New boost sensor and wired correctly. Thanks again bud!


:thumbup:


----------

